# New crossbow standard?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The old standard was 40 yards and under and 40 was pushing it. My son got a raven r 15 crossbow. Counting sighting it and hunting he has about eight shots. Results:









Seventy yards









Fifty yards









Thirty yards






It is not cheap but it performs. Evidence is meat on the table.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Good shooting


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

At 20 bucks a pound, great deal. :vs_peace:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Modern crossbows are incredibly advanced and reliable. In skilled hands, they can take game at 100yds.

Great shooting there!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hmmm …… I have been thinking about a new collectable.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

My older Horton crossbow is 305 fps its 30 to 35 yds max in my opinion. The rest of my family uses newer crossbows that are in the 340 to 360fps ranges and 50 to 80yds is doable.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

The reason they suggest 40 yds max for an arrow at traveling at 320 fps is that it takes about 3/4 of a second for an arrow to travel that 40 yds at 320 fps. Deer have very fast reflexes and studies (and hunter experiences) show that in 3/4 of a second the deer will hear the bow and begin to move. A 45-50 yard shot may allow the deer time to move enough to make the arrow only wound the deer and the deer may escape and die a slow painful death.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> My older Horton crossbow is 305 fps its 30 to 35 yds max in my opinion. The rest of my family uses newer crossbows that are in the 340 to 360fps ranges and 50 to 80yds is doable.


Crap Hawg &#8230;.. tell them unappreciative low life kin folk to upgrade you this Christmas. Patriarchs get no respect these days.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

What is the average or even the upper end in FPS for a crossbow or even a bow?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

good, but this couldbe just a wee bit better. Should be able to take down a T-Rex


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I’ve been looking at them but haven’t pulled the trigger on getting one, metaphorically speaking.....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

WhatTheHeck said:


> What is the average or even the upper end in FPS for a crossbow or even a bow?


340 fps and up is the average here in Meatchicken.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Waiting on the semi auto version. They sure have come a long way way with ever type of Bow.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

WhatTheHeck said:


> What is the average or even the upper end in FPS for a crossbow or even a bow?





> Crossbows, on the other hand, typically shoot bolts at 350-450 feet per second. This additional velocity translates into slightly longer effective ranges, flatter trajectories, and harder-hitting bolts when they reach the animal.
> 
> Keep in mind, though, that crossbows are still relatively short-range weapons. As you can see from this crossbow ballistic calculator (it's about 3/4 down that page), even the most powerful crossbow cannot hold a candle to the velocity, energy, and flat trajectory of a centerfire rifle.
> 
> ...


 https://www.wideopenspaces.com/pros-cons-crossbow-hunting/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The people that hunt on my land , when they bow hunt 50 yards is the max they will take any shot. They are experienced crossbow/bow hunters. I know they have markers out from each stand they use for different ranges.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Accuracy and speed were limiting factors of staying at 30 or 35 yards maximum range. The Raven R 15 is 425 feet per second and groups extreamly well. That extends the acceptable kill zone and creates to me anyway a different option of hunting game. Very handy in SHTF where you want to avoid the sound of rifle/shotgun fire. Just one man’s opinion.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

hawgrider said:


> 340 fps and up is the average here in Meatchicken.


Thank you for answering my question.

I saw this recently: https://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Benjamin_Pioneer_Airbow/3894

Reportedly


> 8 consistent full power shots at 450fps


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

WhatTheHeck said:


> Thank you for answering my question.
> 
> I saw this recently: https://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Benjamin_Pioneer_Airbow/3894
> 
> Reportedly


 This would not be legal as a crossbow or a bow for hunting here I would bet. Fun until the compresses air ran out. Then just another club.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> This would not be legal as a crossbow or a bow for hunting here I would bet. Fun until the compresses air ran out. Then just another club.


Rebuildable hand pump. 
I own one.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

In the 'Survivors 1975' episode 'Law of the Jungle', (below) Brod (Brian Blessed) has taken a group prisoner including Hubert, so Hubert gets a crossbow and puts one in Brods back.
But Brod takes it sportingly, _"I always knew you'd make a hunter Hubert"_ he says, and dies soon after, must have severed his spinal cord or something..


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Half Whit vetoed a compressed air weapon bill


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Update: This is my sons latest kill with the Raven r15. He could see the antlers above the brush and the chest though an opening smaller than a basketball. The bolt went completely through the body and out the butt. It dropped after a hundred yards.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

350 fps Raptor my daughter and son inlaw got me for fathers day. Smacked this buck in the heart at 45 yds. last friday.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but i think the makers of bows and crossbows have to conform to the law that says they can't be too powerful.
But in a hardcore post-apoc situation I suppose we could make our own bows/crossbows in a workshop as powerful as we want?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Eyeball said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but i think the makers of bows and crossbows have to conform to the law that says they can't be too powerful.
> But in a hardcore post-apoc situation I suppose we could make our own bows/crossbows in a workshop as powerful as we want?


OK Daryl


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

When the bullets run out we'll need powerful bows/crossbows..
Below: Hubert kills tyrant Brod in 'Survivors 1975' with a crossbow that doesn't look powerful but his shot placement was spot on and must have severed Brod spinal cord-


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

400 fps is pretty much the new benchmark for crossbows with some being quite a bit higher. My Killer Instinct Ripper shoots at 415 fps and is lightweight, compact, and has a great trigger. I paid under $400 for it new with bolts, scope, cocker, and bag. Crossbow technology has come a long way over the last 10 years. I can keep my bolts inside a paper plate at 100 yards with a 4× scope and I'm hardly an expert shot with a crossbow.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Nick said:


> 400 fps is pretty much the new benchmark for crossbows with some being quite a bit higher. My Killer Instinct Ripper shoots at 415 fps and is lightweight, compact, and has a great trigger. I paid under $400 for it new with bolts, scope, cocker, and bag. Crossbow technology has come a long way over the last 10 years. I can keep my bolts inside a paper plate at 100 yards with a 4× scope and I'm hardly an expert shot with a crossbow.


Yup my raptor is 350 fps and quite capable of shots up to 65 to 70 yds.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My Carbon Express Recurve x bow is more quiet than me


----------

